

Ask YC: feedback on my music recommendation site - maryrosecook

http://theperceptron.com<p>Enter the name of an artist you like and get back other artists you might also like.<p>the perceptron's suggestions are based on actual people's music tastes: artists on the same label, artists who admire each other, artists who have played together, artists mentioned together in the press.  Further, the site learns your music taste and uses what it knows to adapt its recommendations.<p>I would love to hear the HN community's thoughts.
======
maxklein
Seriously, WTF! I repeat, WTF! Your 'app' only has one feature, which is music
recommendation, right? So it has no other features to make up for it.

I go there and type 'Billie Holiday' and the first result that comes back is
'Iron Maiden'. Then comes a bunch of other seemingly random artists like
Michael Jackson, Taj Mahal and so on. I don't see Ella, Louis, Anita or any of
the people who usually belong to the Billie group.

You can't release an application with one feature, and that one feature does
not work. This is not reverso world where the opposite of working actually
works.

This is like a car being released that does not have a roof, and engine or
tires. Fix your 'startup' and try again.

~~~
maryrosecook
Yep, you've made a good point. Billie Holiday -> Iron Maiden != good
recommendation. That sort of insanity will be filtered out as more music taste
data is collected from users.

Thanks very much for the feedback.

~~~
shafqat
Classy response after some pretty rough comments! Keep iterating and
releasing. Good luck.

------
earle
You clearly need to focus on a more algorithmic approach as the results you're
returning are in no way better than a completely random selection from the
same genre

[http://theperceptron.com/recommendation/artist/the+rolling+s...](http://theperceptron.com/recommendation/artist/the+rolling+stones?h=true)

~~~
maryrosecook
Recommendations come from a number of sources, some good, some evidently not
so good. However, the bad sources will get slowly suppressed as the site gets
more user feedback.

I'm working real hard on the algorithm right now to get the cream floating to
the top sooner, and people's comments on HN have been really helpful.

Thanks very much.

